# The Cancer Diet



## Kanadka (Mar 15, 2011)

My dog was diagnosed with anal sac adenocarcinoma last week. So, from what I've
read, a dog fighting cancer should be fed a grain free diet of 18-22% protein,
55-60% fat, and 3-13% carbohydrates. It seems impossible to find a commercial
kibble that falls into this category. Can anyone suggest a food that even comes
close to this?


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Try reading this blod by Dr. Wynn, a nutritional specialist and holistic veterinarian.

http://vetnutrition.blogspot.com/2009/05/for-serious-students-details-of-anti.html


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

Raw is the best option, since even grain free diets are not starch free which is another source of sugar.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

i agree that raw is the best diet...but 

if you go here:

http://www.b-naturals.com and sign up for her newsletter or look around her site, she has many articles about cancer dogs and diets to go with them. that's lew olson.....whilst she pushes her books and products aggressively, she does know what she's talking about.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Orijen has about 25% carbs. EVO has 18% carbs. There are dehydrated raw foods like Ziwi Peak that have only the carbs needed to bind the meat/bone/organ together, about 13%. Nature's Variety Freeze Dried has about 16% carbs. None has the super high fat content though. You could add in high fat ground beef for more fat. These commercial products are super over supplemented so you wouldn't have to worry about not enough minerals and vitamins.

Or try one of the 95% canned foods that has minerals and vitamins added so they are a complete meal. Although not cheap it would cost less than the script stuff and contain better quality ingredients.

None of these is cheap. Raw is cheap - Max costs me $20 a month, about 600 calories a day, and he would need 50 cans of the script canned stuff which I am pretty sure costs far more than $.40 each. Orijen comes closest to the amount I spend, Max would cost me about $30 a month on that. ~$200 a month for some of the freeze dried. Ziwi Peak would be about that as well.

Cost was an issue when I started feeding fresh but it turned out the fussing over the diet made me feel better too. Sassy adored her custom cooked food and I knew I was doing right by her. Sometimes a switch to a fresh food diet keeps a dog apparently ready to go over the bridge with us for years longer than anybody could hope for, Sassy survived kidney failure for 3.5 years and died at a very respectable 17 years of age.

If you go with that fat level be extremely careful. The dog's pancreas is quite fragile and pancreatitis is extremely painful and deadly.


----------

